# Problem Spraying Hardie Board



## AmericanVeteranPaint (Nov 29, 2016)

So I have painted an upper section of this home 4 times now and it keeps flashing. 

1st attempt: Sprayed with a 515 tip, flashed underneath the ladder setups, so I assumed it was light spots.

2nd attempt: Sprayed while back wiz roller, flashed in different areas.

3rd attempt: Just brushed 4 boards at a time, flashed.

4th attempt: Fogged it out with sprayer, still flashing.

I am using SW Super Paint Satin Exterior. Grizzle Grey (bit dark). Its has been 90 degrees each day.

Any help is much appreciated! Thanks.

Forgot to mention, its a repaint.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What does flashing mean to you, a pic would be nice. I am assuming you mean where two coats meet, that overlap is more shinier than the opposing sides. It sounds like you have put plenty of paint on, but most of the time it flashes due to uneven film. Sometimes, you just have to let it dry and cure out.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If the temps are in the 90's that might be the cause. By the time you move your ladder to paint the next section the paint has already started to dry, which is causing the flashing.

Try painting early in the morning when the temps are lower and whenever possible paint on the shade side of the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Are you spraying in the sun? Are you going too fast? Are you overlapping properly as you go? What is the original surface like? Chalky or..? In some cases you have to prime first. In others it is application error. Sometimes you just get lucky. First show us some pictures and we can go from there.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I experienced a similar issue with Hardie siding recently, but it was new siding (factory primed). I pressure washed it before painting. The plan was two coats. I sprayed most of it, mini-rolled and brushed some (Superpaint satin and a 515 tip). Wherever I had to stop applying paint to move the ladder, I got flashing. It was around 90 degrees outside as well.

I found that I was basically putting 2 coats on at the overlaps, and that is where the flashing was visible. So, from one side of a wall to the other, I was applying a consistent coating on most of it, but two coating where I thought I was feathering into the paint I had just sprayed, after moving the ladder. Turns out that I was applying wet paint over newly-dried paint at these spots. Those areas left distinct shiny lines when viewed from a side angle on the ground. 

The lower sections weren't as bad, as I could walk from one end to the other without releasing the trigger, or I could use a roller and work really fast. I ended up giving the upper problem areas a full three coats to eliminate most of the flashing. I did not hide all of it. I had to work like a madman as the paint was drying so quickly. The siding soaked the paint up like a sponge, and add to that fact the hot weather, and there you have it. I satisfied my client but not myself.

All that being said, I have never experienced this while doing a repaint (such as yours) on Hardie siding. What was the condition of the previous paint job? Did you pressure wash, and was there any residual chalk after cleaning? 

I'm convinced that I will seal all future Hardie repaint jobs, and probably upgrade to a concrete/masonry conditioner such as Loxon for new Hardie siding. I will never trust the factory primer again. And after my experience, and especially after reading of yours, I will not even trust previously painted Hardie siding to be free from potential flashing issues. I'm sealing it or I'm not painting it.

By the way, I researched painting new Hardie siding before taking on that job, and I got conflicting opinions here (from some very experienced painters) regarding whether it is necessary to prime/seal before applying topcoats. 

I'm convinced that sealing the stuff before painting would have prevented the flashing, and I'm thinking that had you sealed your job first, you wouldn't be experiencing the flashing.

As far as fixing your issue, it is really tough on you that you still have flashing after four coats of paint. I know it's very time intensive, but perhaps doing one piece of siding from one end to another, using a roller, is the best fix. Perhaps wait until the heat of the day has passed. You have to keep a wet edge. I was under a severe time crunch to finish the job so I couldn't wait around for cooler weather. Heck, I live in Florida.

I feel for you....I hope you can get it looking good without breaking the bank or your spirit.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

What is the temp of the surface? It may be too hot.especially if you're working with a dark color. Clip some drops to the gutters and secure them to ladders or?? To cool your surface. Primer or no primer if it's 90 outside and that surface is >100 AND you're working with a darkish satin, you're gonna keep chasing your tail.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

AmericanVeteranPaint said:


> So I have painted an upper section of this home 4 times now and it keeps flashing.
> 
> 1st attempt: Sprayed with a 515 tip, flashed underneath the ladder setups, so I assumed it was light spots.
> 
> ...


With hardi plank you have to plan out your spray pattern, sections and ladder spots so they aren't prohibiting you from spraying evenly. I used to use the 3 foot wands with swivel head, and thumb trigger as opposed to the gun extensions. The 3' wands are great for spraying evenly and reaching and fanning out into your adjacent sections when needed. Some tips: go with a 517 for increased speed maybe, but once your wall is flashing, all you can do is let it dry and put a good even second coat on. You can't correct light areas afterwards, unless maybe you spray corner to corner quickly, and don't fog it, maybe.

I was taught to put more paint on in the middle of sections, as wet as the overlaps to compensate for the double millage at the overlaps. Also never let a ladder get in the way of your spray. Don't spray up to the side or under your extension ladder. Always try to work above them only and square up evenly before going lower.

Your first pass with the 515 was your best bet on eveness and quick coverage. The other attempts were futile, sorry to say, been there myself. What's done is done, you can do the next one better....

I am all for priming Hardi, but you still have to spray evenly and steadily, feathering out without stop or start marks. I have a video, I may not have done my absolute best, but I had no flashing issues on these sections. (And that's without primer, just 2 coats of velvet Acry-lite)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

angle your gun away from the surface at the end of each run so it leaves a feathered edge. Don't stop with the gun in the normal position perpendicular to the surface or it will leave a hard edge. When you spray back into the feathered edge, feather that run into the first feathered edge so you don't over coat the area. Also, a dark color in higher temperatures will cause this every time. I would be remiss if i failed to mention that this was a very common issue with Superpaint exterior in the desert areas of Southern California. I refuse to hold back the truth to protect those people who may be offended by it! Sorry in advance. It's just how i roll and it ain't gonna change.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I feel your pain. Here in Central Oregon when it gets over 90* we have to pull off the job because the paint drys to fast.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Maybe some extender (floetrol or xim) will help. 

If you're ladder-ing a spray job, pick workable areas at a time. For an eave, you might be able to only do 3 courses at a time, but when you get between two windows, you can usually knock out the whole area with one ladder placement.

Work in the shade, if at all possible.

Use a lift, if at all possible.

I probably differ with many here, but I'm usually using a 315 or even 311 or so for residential repaints. I like the laser more than the mop, although there is a time and place for the mop.

What does it really cost, time-wise? Maybe an extra minute and a half per move. Large commercial is cut throat like that, but residential repaints, not so much.


----------

